# 2013 Girlz Gone Wild!



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Some pics of the little honeys workin' it!



































:thumbsup: Feel free to add any pics of "bees on blooms" to the thread....


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

Shockingly this was shot with my cell phone (HTC Amaze 4G) under the right conditions and using the macro setting and the flash. Sometimes you have to get lucky shooting with a cell phone.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaswg/8685077152/in/photostream

This was shot a few years back using a Canon 40D and a 70-200 F4L lens with extension tubes.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaswg/4987331410/in/set-72157623325054391

Same camera and simular lens and gear for this one as well.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaswg/4854050037/in/set-72157623325054391


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been shooting bees in my backyard for a few years now using a wide array of different cameras.

This one is from a week ago shot using my HTC Amaze 4G cell phone in macro mode with the flash on.








These were shot using my older Canon 40D a few years back. I used a Canon 70-200 f4 L lens with extension tubes.















These were shot using a Canon 85mm f1.8 with extension tubes.















Now that I have my own bee hive and colony, I'm hoping to get some great up close and personal shots of them doing their stuff!


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful! :applause:


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice photos.


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry for the double post. I thought the first one disapeared into the ether. Noob mistake...:s :shhhh:


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

This is not at all what I was expecting.


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

How so David? I'm an avid photographer and I shoot video with the same camera too (Canon 7D). The addition of my hive helps me further with l my hobbies. Gardening and photography.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It was a joke. Clearly a poor one. The pictures are great.


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

No problem. Thank you!


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

@David

Now, now...not all of us have our minds in the gutter...LOL


----------



## Sir_Gregory (Apr 19, 2013)

I thought this would be pictures of some girls in their home dancing...


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, more responses from the thread title than ACTUAL GIRLZ GOING WILD...

MORE PIC PLEASE... I love seeing the different stuff the bees work in the different areas.

BTW: Nice pics ChasWG, but bumbles....c'mon man! Don't make me start breakin' out my butterfly pics :no:, LOL.


----------



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

Bumbles are cool!








Jumpers are cute!








And this girl isn't too bad looking either...








But you want Honey Bees! These ladies have a bright orange stripe on their abs.








One of the wild bees that frequents my summertime garden.








And this is what I'm a bit afraid of. We have these bugs here called Ambush Bugs and they do this to honey bees.








Ambush Bug


----------

